# Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten?



## kingkutschat (22. April 2004)

Tag,
würde gerne meinen rechner mit 512 SDRam aufpeppen, hab auch schon einige gute Angebote bei Ebay gefunden. Doch würde gerne mal wissen wo der Unterschied zwischen einem OEM und einem Marken Riegel ist?
Und woran ich ein Markenriegel erkennen kann?

bitte um Hife


----------



## danielmueller (22. April 2004)

Ganz einfach bei oem kannst du Glück haben und dein Ram hält ne Weile oder eben nicht...
Bei Marken Ram hast du solche Problem nicht da meist eine Garantie bei (Corsair glaube ich zb 10 Jahre) gegeben wird. Außerdem sind diese Riegel meist Schneller und teurer.
Ich würde also zu Marken Ram raten jedoch auch nicht bei E-bay sondern wenn es irgendwie wie möglich ist neu zu kaufen eventuell kannst du http://www.geizahls.at verwenden.
Erkennen ob es Marken Ram ist oder nicht kannst du an einem kleinen Papieraufkleber oder manchmal auch auf den einzelnen Chips selber. Wenn dir der Name nichts sagt ist es meistens oem. Je nachdem was du mit dem Ram anfangen willst oc oder nicht können wir dir auch noch weitere Tipps geben.
Was für einen fsb Takt brauchst du denn? 100mhz oder 133mhz?


----------



## kingkutschat (23. April 2004)

brauch 133 mhz fsb, hab auch schon bei geizkragen geschaut, ist ein markenriegel für nur 37€ angegeben, doch auf der homepage des anbieters kostet er schlappe 130€ und ist nicht verfügbar. kennt jemand nen billigen anbieter für arbeitsspeicher?


----------



## fluessig (23. April 2004)

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch gerade. Am schlimmsten ist, dass die günstigsten Anbieter hier in München gar keinen PC133  RAM mehr anbieten. K&M Elektronik hat bisher die günstigsten, die ich hier noch gefunden hab (http://www.kmelektronik.de)


----------



## Tim C. (23. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von danielmueller _
> *Ganz einfach bei oem kannst du Glück haben und dein Ram hält ne Weile oder eben nicht...
> Bei Marken Ram hast du solche Problem nicht da meist eine Garantie bei (Corsair glaube ich zb 10 Jahre) gegeben wird. Außerdem sind diese Riegel meist Schneller und teurer.
> Ich würde also zu Marken Ram raten jedoch auch nicht bei E-bay sondern wenn es irgendwie wie möglich ist neu zu kaufen eventuell kannst du http://www.geizahls.at verwenden.
> ...


Du tust geradezu so, als wenn es auf OEM Riegel keine Garantie gibt. Gut, evtl. keine 10 Jahre, aber lass uns mal grade über die Upgrade Zyklen im PC-Bereich nachdenken ... genau, 10 Jahre sind meiner Meinung nach bei PCs ein wenig übertrieben .
Außerdem gibt es dann noch Marken Chips auf OEM Platine und komplette Markenriegel.
Ich persönlich fahre seit Anfang an mit OEM Riegeln vollkommen zufrieden.


----------



## kingkutschat (23. April 2004)

Hab bei  kmelektronik geschaut. ok ist en guter preis aber bei hersteller steht noname und von garantie steht au nix. was haltet ihr von 
diesem
anbebot? es gibt sogar 36 monate garantie.


----------

